# What did you eat today?



## Catscankim (Jun 4, 2022)

So I didn't go food shopping this week, and I had to resort to putting random things together for dinner as I was absolutely starving.

In my freezer I found (while cleaning it out) a frozen cornish game hen. So I defrosted and marinated that. I planned on putting it on the grill, but I guess I am out of gas and didn't feel like changing the tank.

I also found some leftover hummus, but nothing to dip in it, but that reminded me how much I love tahini. This stuff is brand new to me since I started making my own hummus. OMG I eat it with a spoon. ..the tahini. Well, the hummus too.

I looked up a recipe to include tahini and found a sauce for noodles. Now I don't even want to eat the chicken that is resting because I am in love with this noodle tahini stuff LOL.

i used egg noodles, but I think it would have been phenominal with ramen noodles.

1/2 cup tahini
1/2 cup water
tbsp soy sauce
tbsp lemon juice
tbsp honey
ginger
garlic

I can't remember the exact amount for ginger and garlic. I just squirted some paste of each to taste. Also added some hot sauce because who doesn't like hot sauce in everything?

Yummers. Easy peasy side dish.


----------



## Misschief (Jun 4, 2022)

It's Saturday; I usually take myself out for lunch on Saturdays because my husband doesn't like going out to eat. I'm fine with that; it's my chance to eat as much sushi as I can.  And I did.


----------



## Catscankim (Jun 4, 2022)

I love sushi. I think I will do that tomorrow instead of destroying my kitchen all over again.

Or maybe Thai. OH, pad thai or panang curry. OK, something Asian is on the menu for tomorrow LOL


----------



## AliOop (Jun 4, 2022)

We have seasoned potatoes in the Instant Pot, and tri-tip on the grill. When it comes off the grill, the shredded Brussels sprouts that are tossed in bacon grease and mixed with cut-up bits of bacon will go into the 450F oven. By the time the tri-tip is done resting and has been carved, the Brussels sprouts will be super crispy (just shy of burnt). It's one of our favorite dinners and pretty easy to throw together.

But now all I want is sushi and curry.


----------



## Catscankim (Jun 4, 2022)

I had a Pampered Chef party one time, and the girl asked my to buy brussels sprouts for it. I'm like "eeewwww" but ok. She made this dip, using a PC gadget of course. I fell in love with brussels sprouts after that. I just love them, and am actually putting them in my garden.


----------



## maryloucb (Jun 4, 2022)

Catscankim said:


> So I didn't go food shopping this week, and I had to resort to putting random things together for dinner as I was absolutely starving.
> 
> In my freezer I found (while cleaning it out) a frozen cornish game hen. So I defrosted and marinated that. I planned on putting it on the grill, but I guess I am out of gas and didn't feel like changing the tank.
> 
> ...


That sounds really good! We had noodles too (somen), with a soy/ginger/sesame sauce and grilled chicken and vegetables.


----------



## earlene (Jun 5, 2022)

Yesterday was our Farmer's Market - first of the season.  Not much in the way of produce to choose from, but I was able to buy some fresh Kale & Mustard Greens.  So for lunch I sautéed some onions, garlic & sweet peppers (yellow & orange ones).  When they were ready, I added some kale & turnip greens, let them heat up & soften.  A bit of a stir to coat with the sautéeing oil & it was a very satisfying light meal.  The peppers & onions were done to a sweet perfection thanks to salt & my slow cooker.  I love how salt brings out the sweet in onions.

I also cut up some kale stems & added them to the rice along with a small amount of kale leaves, turnip greens & arugula. The rice went with the vegetarian 'chicken' patty that we ate for lunch/breakfast (breakfast for me/lunch for Hubby).


----------



## linne1gi (Jun 5, 2022)

earlene said:


> Yesterday was our Farmer's Market - first of the season.  Not much in the way of produce to choose from, but I was able to buy some fresh Kale & Mustard Greens.  So for lunch I sautéed some onions, garlic & sweet peppers (yellow & orange ones).  When they were ready, I added some kale & turnip greens, let them heat up & soften.  A bit of a stir to coat with the sautéeing oil & it was a very satisfying light meal.  The peppers & onions were done to a sweet perfection thanks to salt & my slow cooker.  I love how salt brings out the sweet in onions.
> 
> I also cut up some kale stems & added them to the rice along with a small amount of kale leaves, turnip greens & arugula. The rice went with the vegetarian 'chicken' patty that we ate for lunch/breakfast (breakfast for me/lunch for Hubby).


Wow, that’s a lot of trouble for lunch. I usually have something really easy: peanut butter on a Matzo or a heated up from frozen  Jimmy Dean breakfast sandwich.


----------



## earlene (Jun 5, 2022)

linne1gi said:


> Wow, that’s a lot of trouble for lunch. I usually have something really easy: peanut butter on a Matzo or a heated up from frozen  Jimmy Dean breakfast sandwich.


For fresh greens, the trouble is worth it to me. I prefer lots of different greens (as fresh as possible) and they also have to be cleaned prior to use, so that's a little more trouble.  But I do like my greens!  And it really isn't hard; it can take time of course, what with all the cleaning to get the sand off before cooking & all.  But fresh produce is such a pleasure to eat, I don't consider this a difficult task by any means.  Yes, sometimes I do take a less - work route, like pre-packaged salads that come with the dressing and all.

And for me lunch (midday) is the bigger meal.  Dinner (or the evening meal) is usually the 'easier' meal because that's just the way I eat.  I know that 'dinner' can sometimes mean 'lunch' depending on where a person comes from, so I thought I should clarify.


----------



## linne1gi (Jun 5, 2022)

earlene said:


> For fresh greens, the trouble is worth it to me. I prefer lots of different greens (as fresh as possible) and they also have to be cleaned prior to use, so that's a little more trouble.  But I do like my greens!  And it really isn't hard; it can take time of course, what with all the cleaning to get the sand off before cooking & all.  But fresh produce is such a pleasure to eat, I don't consider this a difficult task by any means.  Yes, sometimes I do take a less - work route, like pre-packaged salads that come with the dressing and all.
> 
> And for me lunch (midday) is the bigger meal.  Dinner (or the evening meal) is usually the 'easier' meal because that's just the way I eat.  I know that 'dinner' can sometimes mean 'lunch' depending on where a person comes from, so I thought I should clarify.


That sounds like something I would love, however, my husband is old school and prefers the evening meal to be the largest.


----------



## TheGecko (Jun 5, 2022)

Went to Jack in the Crack last night 'cuz no one felt like cooking.


----------



## linne1gi (Jun 5, 2022)

Never heard of “Jack in the Crack”!


----------



## TheGecko (Jun 5, 2022)

linne1gi said:


> Never heard of “Jack in the Crack”!


Jack in the Box

We had all sorts of 'names' for various places growing up in the 70s:

Taco Bell = Taco He**
Hasty Freeze = Hasty Hole
Artic Circle = AC Greasy
McDonald's = Micky Ds
Y-Drive Inn = Why Not
Kentucky Fried Chicken = Killer F****** Chicken (mods...I put the *** in)
Taco Time = Taco Clock


----------



## MelissaG (Jun 5, 2022)

Today so far: Half a can of pepsi (so far), a cup of very yummy white cheddar popcorn, and one of my carnation breakfast drinks (I love those milk chocolate ones). I didn't wake up until 2 pm though. It's been a very very long couple of weeks and I've been frankly exhausted. 

Yesterday: three cans of pepsi, two of my breakfast drinks, two delicious chicken sandwiches with mayo and colby jack cheese, a slice of sweet something, think it was cake, strawberry and banana yogurt.

My husband says I eat like a bird. So how is it that my weight fluctuates between 180 and 200 lbs then.


----------



## TheGecko (Jun 5, 2022)

MelissaG said:


> My husband says I eat like a bird. So how is it that my weight fluctuates between 180 and 200 lbs then.


Pepsi.  And the Carnation Breakfast has a LOT of sugar in it.


----------



## LisaBoBisa (Jun 5, 2022)

I bought a big bag of mochi rice for 2020's harvest moon holiday (otsukimi), learned HOW MUCH WORK it is to make real mochi out of mochigome, and finally accepted this month that I'll never pound it into mochi a second time.

BUT cooked mochi rice is effortless in the fancy rice cooker, and now the bf gets to laugh at the goofy American who keeps eating mochi rice for her meals. It's amazing and gooey and so far I've eaten it for breakfast (with creamy cilantro sauce) and lunch (with eggs). Ultimate comfort food.


----------



## bwtapestry (Jun 5, 2022)

Catscankim said:


> So I didn't go food shopping this week, and I had to resort to putting random things together for dinner as I was absolutely starving.
> 
> In my freezer I found (while cleaning it out) a frozen cornish game hen. So I defrosted and marinated that. I planned on putting it on the grill, but I guess I am out of gas and didn't feel like changing the tank.
> 
> ...


Sounds absolutely marvelous. Thank you for sharing your recipe!  Bet the Cornish game hen would've been great with the tahini mixture...

Full fat yoghurt for breakfast (one cup).  Coffee w/milk & cream.  
1 tamale plain for lunch.
Fried rice for dinner.  Pork tenderloin cut into small pieces and cooked, 4 cups thinly sliced cabbage, one grated carrot, one cup cooked rice, one spice packet for fried rice.  Easy and enough to feed two people for three days!  Ate about 3 cups.  
Wine w/dinner.
Apricots and cream for dessert.



LisaBoBisa said:


> I bought a big bag of mochi rice for 2020's harvest moon holiday (otsukimi), learned HOW MUCH WORK it is to make real mochi out of mochigome, and finally accepted this month that I'll never make it a second time.
> 
> BUT cooked mochi rice is effortless in the fancy rice cooker, and now the bf gets to laugh at the goofy American who keeps eating mochi rice for her meals. It's amazing and gooey and so far I've eaten it for breakfast (with creamy cilantro sauce) and lunch (with eggs). Ultimate comfort food.


Am going to look into this mochi rice.  I love rice.


----------



## Catscankim (Jun 5, 2022)

earlene said:


> For fresh greens, the trouble is worth it to me. I prefer lots of different greens (as fresh as possible) and they also have to be cleaned prior to use, so that's a little more trouble.  But I do like my greens!  And it really isn't hard; it can take time of course, what with all the cleaning to get the sand off before cooking & all.  But fresh produce is such a pleasure to eat, I don't consider this a difficult task by any means.  Yes, sometimes I do take a less - work route, like pre-packaged salads that come with the dressing and all.
> 
> And for me lunch (midday) is the bigger meal.  Dinner (or the evening meal) is usually the 'easier' meal because that's just the way I eat.  I know that 'dinner' can sometimes mean 'lunch' depending on where a person comes from, so I thought I should clarify.


My biggest meal is also lunch usually. Weekends are different, but during the week I normally eat bigger at lunch.


----------



## cerelife (Jun 6, 2022)

A garden tomato sandwich with Blue Plate mayo and dill pickles on the side.Watermelon for dessert. I love summertime in the south!!


AliOop said:


> We have seasoned potatoes in the Instant Pot, and tri-tip on the grill. When it comes off the grill, the shredded Brussels sprouts that are tossed in bacon grease and mixed with cut-up bits of bacon will go into the 450F oven. By the time the tri-tip is done resting and has been carved, the Brussels sprouts will be super crispy (just shy of burnt). It's one of our favorite dinners and pretty easy to throw together.
> 
> But now all I want is sushi and curry.


We LOVE our Instant Pots!! Best bone broth EVER!! We use the little 3 quart one for boiled eggs and also when we want perfect steel cut oatmeal in the morning, and the 6 quart one for sooo much stuff!
I also have one of those Itaki Magic Lunch Boxes that I keep at work for healthy fresh meals (my go-to is cabbage and onions with sesame oil/chili garlic paste/fish sauce- but sometimes curry paste when the mood strikes me). It has a a little pan on top for a single serving of rice and it all steams perfectly and smells so good!
I just bought a Topwit electric hotpot and a case of Mama brand Tom Yum Shrimp noodle packs for my 'guilty pleasure' work lunches. The calories aren't bad (280) but the sodium is pretty high. I'll even it out with lots of green onions and cilantro


----------



## AliOop (Jun 6, 2022)

@cerelife I love it when another gadget junkie makes me feel good about all the ones I own  I don't have a 3qt IP, but I do have the 8qt Pro that is a combo IP and air fryer. I use it at least once a day!

Now I'm off to google Itaki Magic Lunch Boxes


----------



## cerelife (Jun 6, 2022)

Sooo a gadget junkie!! 
I forgot to mention that we also have the Instant Pot Vortex air fryer. That rotating basket makes the best french fries and does wonders with frozen egg rolls!

I don't even feel guilty because we use these gadgets all the time, like literally every single day


----------



## AliOop (Jun 6, 2022)

Yes, we do, too! We had a basket-style mini IP air fryer, which we loved... until it died suddenly just 5 weeks after we got it. I'm still on the hunt for a small, dependable air fryer since my husband doesn't like using the big IP - too many buttons and options. I'll probably get him a small one for Father's Day.


----------



## TheGecko (Jun 6, 2022)

AliOop said:


> @cerelife I love it when another gadget junkie makes me feel good about all the ones I own  I don't have a 3qt IP, but I do have the 8qt Pro that is a combo IP and air fryer. I use it at least once a day!



I bought a Lunch Crock Pot as a garage sale for $5.00 NIB.  If I had known how much they were, I would have bought the second one.  I use it at work all the time and I love it.  I use it for soups and leftovers…takes about 2 hours.


----------



## LisaBoBisa (Jun 6, 2022)

bwtapestry said:


> Sounds absolutely marvelous. Thank you for sharing your recipe!  Bet the Cornish game hen would've been great with the tahini mixture...
> 
> Full fat yoghurt for breakfast (one cup).  Coffee w/milk & cream.
> 1 tamale plain for lunch.
> ...


If you're a gooey person, you'll enjoy it.   I bought my mochigome at Hmart, but this'll  help you know what to look for.


----------



## earlene (Jun 6, 2022)

cerelife said:


> A garden tomato sandwich with Blue Plate mayo and dill pickles on the side.Watermelon for dessert. I love summertime in the south!!
> 
> We LOVE our Instant Pots!! Best bone broth EVER!! We use the little 3 quart one for boiled eggs and also when we want perfect steel cut oatmeal in the morning, and the 6 quart one for sooo much stuff!
> I also have one of those Itaki Magic Lunch Boxes that I keep at work for healthy fresh meals (my go-to is cabbage and onions with sesame oil/chili garlic paste/fish sauce- but sometimes curry paste when the mood strikes me). It has a a little pan on top for a single serving of rice and it all steams perfectly and smells so good!
> I just bought a Topwit electric hotpot and a case of Mama brand Tom Yum Shrimp noodle packs for my 'guilty pleasure' work lunches. The calories aren't bad (280) but the sodium is pretty high. I'll even it out with lots of green onions and cilantro


I love cabbage & onions fried in sesame oil with sesame seeds.  I'll have to try it with some chili garlic sauce one of these days. I don't think I have any so I'll add it to my shopping list.

I  had not heard of the Magic Lunch Box. I had to look it up.  It looks quite handy.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 6, 2022)

All of you are feeding my gadget obsession - I love it!!


----------



## Misschief (Jun 6, 2022)

We haven't eaten it yet but tonight's dinner will be homemade Beef & Barley soup with freshly made Heavenly Yeast Rolls. I don't like my rolls quite as sweet as the recipe ends up being so I've cut back on the sugar; this recipe has never failed me yet.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 6, 2022)

Today was "clean out fridge-freezer-pantry" night. First, there was some frozen whole milk from when our grandkids were visiting, and also some frozen leftover ham from Christmas dinner (which had been chopped up in the food processor). Then there was a random package of pepper jack queso seasoning, and random partial bags of frozen peas, frozen corn, frozen mushrooms and frozen onions. 

So, I tossed some GF pasta in the IP while I stir-fried all the frozen veggies with the frozen diced ham. Nuked the frozen milk to get it defrosted enough to heat up with the queso mix to make a cheesy sauce for the pasta. Tossed in the veggie-ham mix and it looks great. I can't eat it due to the dairy content, but Hubs be like, "Ooooh, make this again!"  

Sorry dear, that was a once-in-a-lifetime mishmash of leftovers. Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## cerelife (Jun 7, 2022)

The Itaki Magic Lunchbox is pretty amazing! 
Like @Catscankim , I work as a CT Tech in a large busy hospital and our cafeteria is terrible even if you can manage to take a lunch/dinner break when they're open. 
All of my seasonings are safe in the CT break room and fridge since no one is interested in my 'weirdo' food  I keep a bag of jasmine rice in my locker and just bring a baggie of fresh cabbage and onions to work.
The Itaki is basically a little bento steamer pot. It takes about 30 minutes to cook the cabbage/onions and rice, but if you get busy and can't get to your lunch, it cycles on and off as the steam drips off the lid and back into the water well. I've had delays of over an hour because the ICU brought me a critical patient or I've had a Code Stroke called, The first time I though for sure my lunch would be ruined - mushy veggies and rice paste - but nope, I still had piping hot slightly crunchy cabbage and onions and fluffy rice!
This little gadget is a life-saver if you work in healthcare or any busy workplace!


----------



## TheGecko (Jun 7, 2022)

I had a Grilled Cheese for lunch.  Can’t remember the last time I had one since we rarely had sandwich bread in the house.

For supper I chose Panera…half Poppy Seed Strawberry Salad, half Turkey & Avacado.


----------



## Catscankim (Jun 7, 2022)

TheGecko said:


> I had a Grilled Cheese for lunch.  Can’t remember the last time I had one since we rarely had sandwich bread in the house.
> 
> For supper I chose Panera…half Poppy Seed Strawberry Salad, half Turkey & Avacado.


Grilled cheese with tomato sandwich for lunch is my favorite thing in our cafeteria.

No, im lying. It USED to be. I ate it every day. My new favorite thing is a cheese quesadilla with mushrooms. The girl at the checkout is like “all cheese. All you do is eat cheese” lol.

Well, our cafeteria sucks, and i have had the “pleasure” of eating hospital food…every single day for 27 years lol.

I dont eat a lot of meat, but i guess today i was craving someting. So i got chicken, rice, and corn. I opened my container and said it looked like a low sodium heart diet. I tried eating it. Anyway, glad i got a backup side dish…strawberry cheesecake lol.

so that was my lunch today. Cheesecake and a cup of coffee. Our cafeteria is so bad…


----------



## TheGecko (Jun 7, 2022)

I ordered instant Cream of Wheat from Amazon…I love it for breakfast.  I have a large soup cup…two envelopes, hot water, butter and brown sugar.  Not super healthy, but it fills me up and keeps the brain working.  And I’m going to need it tomorrow because I have to fill out a spreadsheet that is going to takes me a good eight hours…if I get it right the first time.  I tried to talk the boss out of it as I bill out at $85.00 an hour, but the client doesn’t care.  Pisses me off because I have other work that needs to be done too.


----------



## MellonFriend (Jun 7, 2022)

Today I ate... an english muffin with homemade strawberry jelly on it and a medium glass of milk for breakfast.  For lunch I ate half a chicken salad sandwich, fritos, a square of fudge, and half a can of Pepsi.  And for dinner I had left over baked ziti, a slice of homemade bread, and a tall glass of Milos tea with lemonade.  Then about two hours ago I at a somewhat stale chocolate iced doughnut with a large glass of milk.  I also tried cooked beat greens at supper because my mother was experimenting with making them for the second time.  Let's just say they weren't good.  Also around that time I ate a considerable amount of chevre that I made a few days ago.  I was flavoring it with some rosemary and thyme and doing a lot of test tasting, now that was delicious.


----------



## earlene (Jun 8, 2022)

Catscankim said:


> Well, our cafeteria sucks, and i have had the “pleasure” of eating hospital food…every single day for 27 years lol.
> 
> .... Our cafeteria is so bad…



Hospital food!  I worked at a few hospitals in my career, both while in training and once I was licensed and can really empathize.  There was one hospital in our county (this was long ago in California) that had such good food that people used to come there just to eat in the cafeteria.  I did it a few times myself.  Really good food.  I have no idea if it lives up to the same quality now as I have not been there in decades to find out.

Others, not so much.  My MIL's nursing home (before CoVid) used to have guest meals for certain holidays so family could eat with their loved ones.  Well, you can really do that anytime, but the holidays were the most common.  The food sucks!  I don't know how my MIL can tolerate it, except to say that she was never much of a cook herself, so her standards are somewhat different than my own.  But my husband agrees, the food is awfully unappetizing.

Hubby will be leaving for a week this afternoon, so I can eat however I want (which I normally do anyway) at whatever time I choose (usually do anyway), without having to consider making a meal for him to fit his hunger patterns, which are a bit different from my own.  He will eat restaurant food and probably have steak 3 or 4 times while he is gone, as well as other food I haven't made in ages.  I rarely cook meat for him anymore.  I used to, but just don't as much anymore.

Food on the agenda for today:  

1. Pickled carrots, then I'll make some more since there are only a few left in the jar. 

2. An item I learned to love that my DIL makes which consists of chia seeds soaked in beverage of choice (this week it will be coconut/almond milk), then mixed into some very thick Icelandic yogurt, fresh strawberries (in the fridge) & fresh blueberries (if restocked at the market.)  If not, I may thaw out some frozen fruits to add to the mix.  DIL adds a dollop of peanut butter, but I add actual slivers of almonds on top instead.  It's good with breakfast and also a satisfying desert or even salad with any other meal.


----------



## Catscankim (Jun 11, 2022)

Today for lunch I had leftover pizza from yesterday. I always order the large pizza because I figure thats what they know how to make best lol. I only am good for two slices, so I have almost a whole pie leftover.

Then I did some gardening and got hangry, so I had pimento cheese and wheat thins. I took a nap and woke up craving a bagel. My friend at work makes the best homemade bagels that I have ever tasted. She gave me a big bag of them...paired with my own homemade strawberry jam. The bomb dot com. 

I know, not a very healthy menu today lol. Since I took a nap I am wired for sound. I will probably be up late, so maybe I will cut into the cucumber I picked today   ...after I take a pepcid and some tums. Cucumbers give me heartburn. I will be making pickles with the rest, which oddly enough fixes heartburn for me.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 11, 2022)

Catscankim said:


> Today for lunch I had leftover pizza from yesterday. I always order the large pizza because I figure thats what they know how to make best lol. I only am good for two slices, so I have almost a whole pie leftover.
> 
> Then I did some gardening and got hangry, so I had pimento cheese and wheat thins. I took a nap and woke up craving a bagel. My friend at work makes the best homemade bagels that I have ever tasted. She gave me a big bag of them...paired with my own homemade strawberry jam. The bomb dot com.
> 
> I know, not a very healthy menu today lol. Since I took a nap I am wired for sound. I will probably be up late, so maybe I will cut into the cucumber I picked today   ...after I take a pepcid and some tums. Cucumbers give me heartburn. I will be making pickles with the rest, which oddly enough fixes heartburn for me.


If eating vinegar-y things like pickles fixes your heartburn, that typically means you have too little stomach acid, not too much. And those proton pump inhibitors are now proving to have lots of awful side effects.

Maybe try a tsp of ACV in a half-cup of cold water (I use sparkling),  perhaps with some powdered ginger and a little honey mixed in for taste and additional stomach-calming benefits. It sounds counter-intuitive but works almost every time for me.


----------



## Catscankim (Jun 11, 2022)

i'm pretty sure I have reflux. Never had any tests done, but its kind of a family trait.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 11, 2022)

Catscankim said:


> i'm pretty sure I have reflux. Never had any tests done, but its kind of a family trait.


Everyone in my family has it. Half of us do vinegar, half do PPIs.


----------



## Catscankim (Jun 11, 2022)

LOL, I thought I was the only person in the world that thought vinegar/pickles fixed heartburn. If I am ordering a hoagie, if they don't have pickles then I won't get it. I thought it was a strange thing, but being from Philly...we eat a lot of hoagies. I just happened to notice that I never got heartburn when there were pickles on it. 

But baking soda also works wonders as well. And I can eat spicey all day with no problem. Sometimes a glass a water will cause heartburn LOL.

A couple of years ago my NP prescribed Zantac, now recalled. But it was the best thing. I feel like it made all my stomach issues completely disappear. Prilosec helps to a point, but not like zantac. Sometimes I'm like...I would rather risk the cancer. Give me back my Zantac.  Not really, it just worked that well for me.

She also suspected a hiatal hernia. I guess it could be, but probably just good old fashioned reflux. I have had it all my life, and every single person on my dad's side has the same problem. My daughter was actually diagnosed when she was 5 weeks old.

But of course, always up for remedies. The ACV in water sounds like a viable solution since pickles help. Definitely will give that a shot. Or just shots of pickle juice LOL.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl (Jun 12, 2022)

Last night we had blackened red fish, tomato pie, a salad a d blueberry cobbler for dessert


----------



## earlene (Jun 12, 2022)

I made fried rice yesterday, very slowly fried in my crock pot, using a mix of wild rices.  Once the rice was sufficiently 'browned' (most of it was brown rice, so it's a bit hard to see the browning), I stirred in onion, peppers, garlic, chopped veggie bacon, pine nuts & some finely sliced kale stems (kale leaves added at the end of the cook.)  After awhile I added water & left it while going to visit MIL at the nursing home.  Took Kitty Baby with me.  We stopped at the park & she didn't want to be near all the people, so she lead me back home (on her leash).  The rice was perfect at that point, so I turned the heat off, walked back to the park to get my car & came back to eat.

This morning I added spicey veggie sausages & mustard greens to the leftover fried rice & that is my breakfast.  I believe I will have a second helping with my tea.

@Catscankim, what do you do with the rest of the pizza pie?  I always wrap 2 slices in aluminium foil & freeze.  From a large pizza, that can turn out to be several more meals.  Some pizzas taste better heated up later.


----------



## Catscankim (Jun 12, 2022)

earlene said:


> @Catscankim, what do you do with the rest of the pizza pie?  I always wrap 2 slices in aluminium foil & freeze.  From a large pizza, that can turn out to be several more meals.  Some pizzas taste better heated up later.



thats exactly how i do it. Plus I like heating them up in a frying pan. Sounds weird, and its a relatively new technique for me, but i wont do it any other way now. The crust gets nice and crispy.


----------



## earlene (Jun 12, 2022)

I do like a crispy crust.


----------



## Misschief (Jun 13, 2022)

My husband made me a Ham & Egg Breakfast Sandwich for lunch. He does them so well!


----------



## Catscankim (Jun 13, 2022)

I made chicken pot pie today. I cheated and used store bought pie crust. But everything else was homemade, including the chicken stock and thyme from my garden.

I used muffin tins to make little hand held pies. They are really good.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 20, 2022)

Catscankim said:


> thats exactly how i do it. Plus I like heating them up in a frying pan. Sounds weird, and its a relatively new technique for me, but i wont do it any other way now. The crust gets nice and crispy.


Not weird at all! It’s the best way to reheat pizza. Been doing it that way for years. This Jersey girl hates soggy pizza!


----------



## Vicki C (Jun 21, 2022)

Catscankim said:


> thats exactly how i do it. Plus I like heating them up in a frying pan. Sounds weird, and its a relatively new technique for me, but i wont do it any other way now. The crust gets nice and crispy.


tried this at lunch today after reading this. Life changing!


----------



## Catscankim (Jun 21, 2022)

Vicki C said:


> tried this at lunch today after reading this. Life changing!


Game changer right??!


----------



## Yaroslav Fadeev (Jun 24, 2022)

Vareniks with cherries


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 24, 2022)

It’s been an eat what I’ve got kind of week. Yesterday I ate wild turkey leg. It had to cook for 8 hours in the crock pot the day before, but it was delicious! Weird thing, the tendons are almost like bones. They remind me of popsicle sticks. I had a taco bowl with venison for dinner. Today nothing defrosted, so probably going to eat some canned soups I’ve made that I always forget about. 
I like food posts!


----------



## Catscankim (Jun 24, 2022)

Yaroslav Fadeev said:


> Vareniks with cherries


Is that like Pierogi? My grandmom was from poland. She mostly made potato pierogi. These look supper yummy.

Hope you stay safe over there in Ukraine.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 24, 2022)

Today’s menu was totally unexciting but we have a bushel of Chesapeake Bay blue crabs ready to be steamed for a gathering at our house tomorrow night.  The weather is supposed to be gorgeous, which means dinner will be on the back deck.  “Picking crabs” is slow eating, but a very nice way to spend time with friends.


----------



## Yaroslav Fadeev (Jul 7, 2022)

Catscankim said:


> Is that like Pierogi? My grandmom was from poland. She mostly made potato pierogi. These look supper yummy.
> 
> Hope you stay safe over there in Ukraine.


Oh, yeah in Poland it's pierogi) But in Ukraine we call them Varenyky. With potatoes also very yummy 
My family and I are safe, thank you


----------



## Catscankim (Jul 7, 2022)

I grew up calling them pee-doe-gee. Which my friend never knew what I was saying about this deliciousness that my grandmom made. Then I saw a box of Mrs T's in her freezer, I'm like "THESE!" Then she teased me for the rest of my life about my pronunciation.

Recently I went into a Polish deli and asked for pierogi the way I knew how to pronounce them from my childhood and they rolled out the red carpet for me LOL. Like I found my people.

I ate a half of a turkey and swiss on wheat today LOL. Its all I had time for. Its 10:30 and I wish I could find somewhere to deliver me a chicken parm sandwich.


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 7, 2022)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Today’s menu was totally unexciting but we have a bushel of Chesapeake Bay blue crabs ready to be steamed for a gathering at our house tomorrow night.  The weather is supposed to be gorgeous, which means dinner will be on the back deck.  “Picking crabs” is slow eating, but a very nice way to spend time with friends.



How do you get enough newspaper for a crab feast? So few people  subscribe to newspapers any more!  Aaaahhh!  I remember those summer days - crabs just hours from the catch!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 7, 2022)

Bratwurst & watermelon for breakfast. Yum.

That was breakfast yesterday. Today I had 
oatmeal with applesauce, a sprinkle of cinnamon and almond milk. 
2 cups of coffee with almond milk to get my heart started. 
9 gin-soaked raisins for my arthritis plus other vitamins and supplements.
Yum... not so much.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 8, 2022)

lenarenee said:


> How do you get enough newspaper for a crab feast? So few people  subscribe to newspapers any more!  Aaaahhh!  I remember those summer days - crabs just hours from the catch!


We have a big roll of brown kraft paper!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 8, 2022)

Yaroslav Fadeev said:


> My family and I are safe, thank you








						Pray for Ukraine
					

SIMPLY PLACE YOUR HAND ON THE HAND AND SAY A PRAYER OR SEND A GOOD INTENTION TO THEM, WHATEVER YOUR HEART DESIRES, WHENEVER, WHEREVER AND AS OFTEN AS YOU CAN. THERE IS POWER IN NUMBERS.




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Catscankim (Jul 8, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Bratwurst & watermelon for breakfast. Yum.
> 
> That was breakfast yesterday. Today I had
> oatmeal with applesauce, a sprinkle of cinnamon and almond milk.
> ...


why not just 9 raisins and a shot of rum LOL

edit, or 9 raisins and a Bahama Mama LOL

Oh, it was gin. You are on your own with that one. Gin and macerated fresh cranberries with tonic water is the best I can come up with for that. Its an actual drink. Probably good for you if there is health value in the gin...


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 8, 2022)

I hafta tell ya, Kim, I was diagnosed with arthritis in my left shoulder at age 65. I found that recipe in a book of Amish Folk Remedies. You can find it on line. It's very popular. I haven't missed a day since I first made it (except while in the hospital! Sheesh!) I'm now 79 and have NO pain and almost full mobility (I don't exercise as much as I should lately, so I'm a little stiff at times.) I also have it in my left knee and along with a bit of scoliosis in my lower spine.

I'm grateful to my angels/guides for keeping me pain free.


----------



## Misschief (Jul 8, 2022)

Catscankim said:


> why not just 9 raisins and a shot of rum LOL
> 
> edit, or 9 raisins and a Bahama Mama LOL
> 
> Oh, it was gin. You are on your own with that one. Gin and macerated fresh cranberries with tonic water is the best I can come up with for that. Its an actual drink. Probably good for you if there is health value in the gin...


My Dutch grandmother used to have the raisins soaked in gin as well. She swore on it as a "cure" for arthritis. And it was always 9 raisins. Every morning.


----------



## ed.balaun (Jul 23, 2022)

I bought a new Instant Vortex Air Fryer last month. I love it! It has shelves and a window with lighted interior. 

This is ALDI Naan bread that I made into a pizza. So good.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 2, 2022)

In an effort to distract myself from other stressful happenings, Sunday I ordered some fresh, sushi-grade fish from the fishing harbor town where we used to live, on California's Central Coast. It shipped out yesterday and arrived today before noon.

Tonight's dinner was poke bowls with some nice sticky CalRose rice, raw ahi tuna (marinated briefly in a mix of tamari, honey, sesame oil, and rice vinegar), some seaweed salad from the same local fish company, and a sprinkling of umeboshi.  Although it wasn't quite the same as riding my bike down to the dock to buy fish that had been caught a few hours earlier, this came mighty close. Lots of great memories of wonderful days there.

The fish company has a rather hefty minimum shipping charge, so to maximize the shipping value, of course I ordered more than just the ahi (fish math is apparently like soap math that way). Tomorrow will be roasted eel.


----------



## Misschief (Aug 3, 2022)

This past weekend, I got fed up with us not cooking (neither of us minds cooking but it's been too hot) and buying ready to eat foods so I decided to cook up a few things that are easy to reheat. I made two quiches (crab and onion), cut them up and froze them. Then I made a batch of spanakopita appetizers and we cooked up a side of ribs. We had the ribs for dinner on Sunday, then, on Monday, I made up some Fettucine Alfredo with the leftover crabmeat and shrimp, along with a side salad. We had the ribs and pasta leftovers for dinner yesterday. Tonight, we're having some of the Crab Quiche with a side salad. 

I love being able to take something out of the freezer, just heat it and eat it. And I know it's going to be good!


----------



## Catscankim (Aug 10, 2022)

So I bought an airfryer/convection oven thing. I took out a chicken before I went to work this morning.

So I'm like starving for something other than cafeteria food. I decided I'm gonna give the air fryer a shot at making a whole chicken like the stupid pamphlet says you can. I season it up and plop it in there, and after 20 minutes, the skin is burnt. Flip it over and turn down the heat and continued to cook on the other side...this time keeping an eye on it. This is the very first thing that I have cooked in it, so I. have zero practice with something smaller lol.

I didn't do this willy-nilly. I checked out all the online air fryer recipes. Well the outside is burnt and the inside is completely raw.

Desperate, I grabbed a few carrots, onions, and celery. A few this and that from my garden...and just stuck the whole thing into a pot of water to make soup. Now here I am down in the stupid rabbit hole babysitting soup, which is going to take forever. Way longer than my bedtime.

I'm now committed LOL.

My only question now...regular chicken soup or do I go the whole full monty and make chicken tortilla soup. I'm leaning toward the chicken tortilla.

Whatever I come up with is going to be delicious. I'm a good soup maker. Well, I think anybody could be...its just intimidating I think to some people. Its not as difficult as people think it is. Just throw it all into a pot and the ideas will come.

But I've been up since 4am. And now at 8pm, I'm making soup. Maybe I just came up with a new technique...air fry and burn the skin first, then finish it off LOL

Edit...and the tortilla soup will probably cover up the burn skin taste LOL


----------



## AliOop (Aug 10, 2022)

I love our air fryer! Um, fryers. Both of them.  But the one time I tried to do a whole duck in it, I had the same experience. Was quite peeved because duck in the oven isn't that hard, and ruining one in the air fryer really ticked me off.

But most things are so easy in the air fryer. My husband's dinner tonight was four of the shredded chicken tacos from the big Costco box (freezer section if you are looking). Six minutes on 375; next time I'll probably do eight minutes to get them a bit crispier. Opened up a single-serve Holy Guacamole packet (also from Costco) that had just enough to smear some on each taco. A little Cholula (ummm, also from Costco, lol) and he was a very happy camper. Dinner in less than 10 minutes. 

You will get the hang of it. Think of it more like a convection oven. Bake bread, make cookies, heat up premade food, reheat leftovers... it's awesome.


----------



## Marsi (Aug 10, 2022)

I had a late breakfast and I was HUNGRY, so I made big fluffy vanilla pancakes and then smothered them in butter and maple syrup  <---- that hungry

@Yaroslav Fadeev Your Vareniks with cherries look amazing 
I'm going to try making those (next time I crave carb, sugar and fat for breakfast ).
The fruit will make me feel so much better about eating the CSF combination, and I've already convinced myself they must be healthy(er)


----------



## earlene (Aug 12, 2022)

This was actually a few days ago, but I am really hyped about this product: Tuno made by Loma Linda.  It's a vegan tuna that I had never even seen nor read about before shopping at Food Lion in New Bern, NC about 2 or 3 weeks ago.  I bought two different options of how it's packed: Spring Water, and the other option was Lemon & Pepper (I think in oil, because it has a bit of an oily residue.)  I like the latter a bit better, but was happy with the plain in Spring Water as well.  I used the first can to create my old standby tuna salad with chopped dill pickle bits & Mayo to make my first sandwich with the product.  Sure it's been so long since I actually ate real tuna, that I doubt I really remember the actual taste, but it certainly did not smell fishy and smell is a big part of taste.  But do I care that a perfect flavor substitute for tuna be in my vegan tuno sandwich?  Not really, so I was happy with the result.

Next, about a two weeks later, I realized I still had the lemon pepper Tuno can, so made another Tuno salad.  This time adding only the mayo to get a true taste of the product.  It's even better with the lemon & pepper flavor.  Then yesterday I added some red onion & celery to give it more of a crunch as a Tuno salad sandwich (yes, I am eating bread again, but in limited amounts).  Then this morning I added some chopped jalapeño pepper bits for a bit more color & pep, which I'll either try today or tomorrow. Even though the can says servings per container are only 1 or 2, for me it's more like 4 because I don't eat huge portions.

I also made some jalapeño cream cheese this morning because the little grocery store nearby does not carry that flavor of cream cheese, so I had to buy the plain + a jalapeño pepper to make my own.  I like it as a snack with fresh celery to scoop a bit out like a dip.

Back to Tuno...  Since none of the stores near where I live carry this product, I looked it up online and found a couple of sources for purchasing for home delivery at the most reasonable price point (which was about the same price as at the Food Lion).  Some physical & online stores that carry it, charge exorbitant prices for a can, which is about the same size as normal cans of tuna, so I was at first alarmed until I found others, including Loma Linda itself, who charge much more reasonable prices.  So I'll be ordering some soon.  I do have to wait until we are closer to home so a delivery does not show up on our doorstep to sit out to be rained on or get overheated sitting in the Illinois heat before we arrive back home.  And there are other 'flavor' packings that the two I have tried so far, so I'm going to order some of the others to give them a try.

A few nights ago at a restaurant in Crossville, Tennessee,  I had a giant sized slice of spanokopita that shocked me with its huge portion size.  It was so huge I would call it 4 portions had I cut it into equal sized portions.  I still have some left in the fridge here & have been using small slices of it as a side to other meals.  I love spanokopita, btw, so it was definitely a good choice on the menu at the Vegas Steakhouse in Crossville, even though the philo dough could have been handled a bit better when the chef built the bottom & top crusts.  Normally philo is quite flaky when handled properly and this was not as flakey as I prefer.


----------



## ranarecipe (Aug 18, 2022)

Wondering if it is safe to have *chicken* daily? It is, of course, bad to eat too much chicken. But is eating chicken healthy in moderate portions? When it comes to non-vegetarian food, people often think that eating meat on a daily basis is not good. This belief is partially wrong. According to health experts, it is necessary to consider the mode of cooking the meat and the type of meat you are eating. If we talk about chicken, the variations loaded with spices, cream and butter are definitely not worth a daily diet. If you are going to eat chicken daily, then it is best to either grill it or roast it. When prepared in a healthy way, it is okay to have chicken on a daily basis.


----------



## Lauriertje (Aug 18, 2022)

ranarecipe said:


> Wondering if it is safe to have *chicken* daily? It is, of course, bad to eat too much chicken. But is eating chicken healthy in moderate portions? When it comes to non-vegetarian food, people often think that eating meat on a daily basis is not good. This belief is partially wrong. According to health experts, it is necessary to consider the mode of cooking the meat and the type of meat you are eating. If we talk about chicken, the variations loaded with spices, cream and butter are definitely not worth a daily diet. If you are going to eat chicken daily, then it is best to either grill it or roast it. When prepared in a healthy way, it is okay to have chicken on a daily basis.


As far as I know there's nothing wrong with eating, let's say, 200 grams of chicken per day


----------



## smellgoodslady (Aug 19, 2022)

Breakfast: 2 slices turkey bacon, cauliflower thins, asam tea

High Impact Protein drink, handful of almonds

Lunch: curry chicken, green leaf salad w/ bell peppers, peach

High Impact Protein drink, handful of almonds

Dinner: curry chicken, green leaf salad


----------



## earlene (Aug 20, 2022)

smellgoodslady said:


> Breakfast: 2 slices turkey bacon, cauliflower thins, asam tea
> 
> High Impact Protein drink, handful of almonds
> 
> ...


How do the Cauliflower thins taste and how do they hold up when used as a bread substitute?  I've seen them in the freezer section somewhere, and wondered.  I think it was while traveling and because I have to keep my food purchases down (for travel-related reasons) so did not purchase.  But I am curious if they are a viable bread substitute for a sandwich?


----------



## smellgoodslady (Aug 21, 2022)

earlene said:


> How do the Cauliflower thins taste and how do they hold up when used as a bread substitute?  I've seen them in the freezer section somewhere, and wondered.  I think it was while traveling and because I have to keep my food purchases down (for travel-related reasons) so did not purchase.  But I am curious if they are a viable bread substitute for a sandwich?


Earlene— They are pleasantly delicious. I cover with a bit of olive oil, and sprinkle kosher salt, black pepper, and garlic powder. I did not use them as bread. I ate them as is. The edges crisp up nicely. I do not know why I did not sandwich the turkey bacon. I will do that this week, because today I will be purchasing another box.


----------



## LynetteO (Aug 21, 2022)

Catscankim said:


> So I bought an airfryer/convection oven thing… My only question now...regular chicken soup or do I go the whole full monty and make chicken tortilla soup. I'm leaning toward the chicken tortilla.
> 
> Whatever I come up with is going to be delicious. I'm a good soup maker…
> 
> But I've been up since 4am. And now at 8pm, I'm making soup.


You had me @ soup!   Soup should be a food group in my opinion. I grew up eating Campbells soup at my MeeMaw’s house & during pregnancy it was my favorite breakfast food. It’s hotter than hades where I live but now that ya got me thinking of chicken tortilla soup…


----------



## earlene (Aug 21, 2022)

smellgoodslady said:


> Earlene— They are pleasantly delicious. I cover with a bit of olive oil, and sprinkle kosher salt, black pepper, and garlic powder. I did not use them as bread. I ate them as is. The edges crisp up nicely. I do not know why I did not sandwich the turkey bacon. I will do that this week, because today I will be purchasing another box.


Thank you.   Do let me know how they work out as a bread replacement in a sandwich.   

I just did a Google search and found that one of the Walmarts a few towns over stocks them.  Next time I am over that way, I'll stop by & pick some up!


LynetteO said:


> You had me @ soup!   Soup should be a food group in my opinion. I grew up eating Campbells soup at my MeeMaw’s house & during pregnancy it was my favorite breakfast food. It’s hotter than hades where I live but now that ya got me thinking of chicken tortilla soup…


Agreed.  Soup is a staple dish here at my house.  But I make mine from scratch; almost always have.  Although it was Campbell's Cream of Celery or Cream of Mushroom that was my comfort food my mom gave me when I was sick as a child.  I'll grab a can of either of those when I am feeling sick.


----------



## fjura (Aug 21, 2022)

Hi! I’m Lou. New here. Thought this might be a good place to introduce myself to like-minded individuals. Food says a lot about someone and I love food! I’m mostly here for the soapmaking/fragrance talk. 

Today I had an iced matcha latte with oat milk and my husband is inside cooking his Sunday Banana Pancakes!



Catscankim said:


> So I bought an airfryer/convection oven thing. I took out a chicken before I went to work this morning.
> 
> So I'm like starving for something other than cafeteria food. I decided I'm gonna give the air fryer a shot at making a whole chicken like the stupid pamphlet says you can. I season it up and plop it in there, and after 20 minutes, the skin is burnt. Flip it over and turn down the heat and continued to cook on the other side...this time keeping an eye on it. This is the very first thing that I have cooked in it, so I. have zero practice with something smaller lol.
> 
> ...


Sad to hear that the chicken is raw. I have one of those multi fryer/toaster/roster/ convection things as well and have meant to make a chicken for two years now. 

If you have an instantpot it’s great for chicken tortilla soup. Cook the chicken in there first and shred. Then add the other ingredients and pressure cook. So good with some salsa verde tossed in there. I guess my version is really chicken chili verde but can totally be adapted.


----------



## smellgoodslady (Aug 23, 2022)

earlene said:


> How do the Cauliflower thins taste and how do they hold up when used as a bread substitute?  I've seen them in the freezer section somewhere, and wondered.  I think it was while traveling and because I have to keep my food purchases down (for travel-related reasons) so did not purchase.  But I am curious if they are a viable bread substitute for a sandwich?


Turns out—nicely!


----------



## earlene (Aug 23, 2022)

smellgoodslady said:


> Turns out—nicely!
> View attachment 68322



Thank you, Itiel!

I think I'll be heading over to the cities to that other Walmart to buy some in the next couple of days!  Since I lost so much weight last year by  simply eliminating bread from my diet, I've been wanting something other than wrapping my veggie bacon in a leaf of romaine lettuce.  Romaine lettuce as a bread substitute does work, but it has gotten boring.


----------



## Catscankim (Sep 8, 2022)

Well, since I don't have any new soapy experiences to share, I guess I will share my food lol.

Been off from work for a few days. So I made yesterday a cooking day.

I quick soaked black beans and cut fresh corn off the hull.

I made chicken stock and then chicken tortilla soup from it. But I didn't stop there.... I have a new sandwich pocket making gadget that I got from pampered chef. Loaded it with pie crust circles (I didn't make that lol) and stuffed them with thickened chicken tortilla soup and cheese and baked them. OMG YUMM. I made a bunch and froze the rest. The rest of the soup I froze in individual containers, except I kept one container for todays lunch. I planned on making a few different soups, but since I had to start from scratch from that one with the chicken stock...I'm kinda done with it for now.

So today for lunch I am eating tortilla soup and crescent rolls LOL. I know...off the beaten path, but they had to be cooked so I improvised.

Which brings me to the air fryer. As I am checking the crescent roll label to remind myself of the oven temp, it had different instructions for an air fryer. Air fry crescent rolls????  Ok lets check this out. It said to only put 4 in the basket, so I did that and then the other 4 in the oven like we are used to. Here is my review of that little technique: Don't do it. I'm not gonna say it was terrible, but the insides needed a little more umph (cooking), whereas cooking them the traditional way was perfect as usual. So I guess if you needed them quickly, then go ahead and throw them in the air fryer for 5 minutes at 300F. I'm not real experienced with the air fryer, so I don't know if lowering the temp and cooking a tad longer would be better. I have another tube of crescent rolls that need to be cooked so maybe tomorrow I will give it another go.

A couple of years ago I made tortilla soup following a recipe, but I have changed it a bit. Now I can call it mine I think.

Chicken Tortilla Soup:

3 cups chicken stock
1 large can of crushed tomatoes
1 onion minced
3 cloves minced garlic (or half of a clove of elephant garlic like I used)
1 jalapeno pepper whole (or cut it up if you like spicey)
2 ears of corn kernels (or 1 large can)
1/2 bag of black beans soaked
3 tablespoons cumin
3 tablespoons chili powder
Meat from 1 chicken
1 teaspoon of cayenne (or to taste)
1 teaspoon black pepper
Salt (see notes)

I know that's not in the order you would expect online, but I'm not a recipe writer so...

Anyway, I sautee the onion in a half stick of butter. At the end of it cooking is when I add the garlic, so it doesn't burn. Add the stock and everything else.

I don't add the salt until I have tasted it toward the end so I don't over salt it. Suddenly you will see your tomatoe-y broth come together with all the spices.

If you want to thicken it up for pockets or as a super good taco filling, or nacho topping, add about 3 tablespoons of flour to the cooked onion/garlic sautee (stir until incorporated), then add about 3 tablespoons milk or half and half at the end (soup) and cook until it gets thicker.

The jalapeno...I toss it in whole and remove it at the end. It gives it the right amount of spice imo...in addition to the cayenne and chili pepper. By all means, make it as spicey as you like. I just like to taste my food LOL.


----------



## Catscankim (Sep 8, 2022)

I just want to add, that soup is what ever you want to put in it. I never put black beans in my tortilla soup before. I just decided yesterday that it would be a nice addition and I just happened to have some.

You got those bags of veggies sitting in the crisper that you meant to use but didn't? Make vegetable stock. If it is too far gone I throw them into my compost. If they are still eatable, then throw em all in a pot and make veggie stock.You don't even need to clean them (other than clean them lol), you don"t need to clean them up or peel anything. Cut those onions into quarters and toss them in. Skin and all (lots of nutrients and adds color) ALL of the carrots, ALL of everything, Stems leaves and all.

I do not waste anything anymore, and btw you can water can veggie stock it if you have a lot...don't can meat stock if you dont have a pressure canner. Recent discovery.

Might be a few odd things to add...but I am worried about the state of the State.


----------



## Marsi (Sep 8, 2022)

It's breakfast time here, so my eats are polenta, made with milk instead of water, and waaaay too much chilli, served with pepper, a drizzle of olive oil and some (ok, a lot  ) of grated cheese mixed in. Now it's time to get some work done!


----------



## Putzii (Sep 9, 2022)

Marsi said:


> It's breakfast time here, so my eats are polenta, made with milk instead of water, and waaaay too much chilli, served with pepper, a drizzle of olive oil and some (ok, a lot  ) of grated cheese mixed in. Now it's time to get some work done!


That’s a really good filling breakfast. And healthy

Last night:
Moroccan chicken

Chicken cubes stewed  in preserved lemon, olive oil, green olives, saffron, garlic, cumin, koriander, pepper, sea salt.

Instant cooker pot 45 minutes.
Served with brown mixed white basmati.


----------



## Catscankim (Sep 10, 2022)

Today I had the hand pockets that I froze a few days ago.

Now, I tried them a few ways over the past few days...oven, air fryer..... oddly enough, they best way I have had them was in the microwave. I don't normally microwave anything. Its like my expensive popcorn maker. 

I dunno, i guess they stayed a little more moist that way, and since they were pre cooked, they didn't get soggy. They are perfect for lunch. Unless you are like me and eat 3 or 4 instead of two LOL.


----------



## dmcgee5034 (Sep 25, 2022)

Today I made a nice Sunday Supper (my culinary POV if I ever get a food network show - lol). 
Chuck Roast cooked with onion, celery, mushrooms, a bit of tomato paste, herbs and seasoning 
Mashed potatoes whipped with real butter and heavy cream
Mushroom brown gravy and a can of corn
Hubby says my roast dinners are just like his grandma used to make.… 

@Catscankim - what is in the hand pockets?  I love a good hand pie!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 26, 2022)

dmcgee5034 said:


> Mashed potatoes whipped with real butter and heavy cream


 Drool.


----------



## Misschief (Sep 26, 2022)

Lunch today was homemade Butternut Squash Soup, made with coconut milk, buttered toast and a locally grown nectarine. It may not sound like much but I'm comfortably full.


----------



## artemis (Sep 26, 2022)

Good, old fashioned spaghetti and meatballs (made by daughter number one, Omni!), with good old fashioned jar sauce. It was a nostalgia meal for me.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 26, 2022)

Even though I'm cooking for one, when I'm in the mood, I make a casserole and freeze the leftovers in Meals-For-One size containers. Today, I made *REUBEN CASSEROLE*. YUM!


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 26, 2022)

We're having another heat wave so it's frozen pizza leftovers and Chef's salad all week. Then it will be time to defrost and roast the pork tenderloin and kobocha squash!   

And popsicles for desert.


----------



## dmcgee5034 (Sep 26, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Even though I'm cooking for one, when I'm in the mood, I make a casserole and freeze the leftovers in Meals-For-One size containers. Today, I made *REUBEN CASSEROLE*. YUM!


Sounds delish!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 27, 2022)

I’m in southern California for the next two weeks visiting with my son and DIL.  He LOVES to cook and to eat, which is exactly what will be happening for my entire visit.  The Day 1 highlight was poke bowls made with tuna caught by his friend, sushi rice, pineapple, cilantro, avocado, onion, crispy onion and garlic, three different sauces and other things I’m sure I’ve forgotten.  It’s not the best photo, but oh, yum, it was delicious.




I had a Negroni cocktail before dinner.  World fusion dining is fine with me.


----------



## pinpointpete (Sep 27, 2022)

Last night:
Hungarian Goulash over red rice, tonight sauerkraut with pork in a sauce over mashed taters. Oh don't get me going. I love to cook. Night before last was pan seared salmon with wild rice.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 27, 2022)

We need a Drool emoji for this thread!  ​


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 27, 2022)

I ate a box of jalapeno poppers and now it feels like I have a belly full of acid. Thats what happens when a lactose intolerant person ignores the problem and eats way too much dairy


----------



## dmcgee5034 (Oct 2, 2022)

I made french bread pizza with a loaf from the local bakery  Hubbys was cheeseburger pizza with jalapeños, mine had fewer toppings and sun dried tomatoes on it. Served with a nice salad. A little naughty and a little nice


----------



## Marsi (Oct 3, 2022)

a pastie made with puff pastry, 2 raw salmon and avocado californian rolls, a chocolate bar, and an avocado with a drizzle of lemon and a pinch of salt at the end of the day


----------



## Debbiere (Nov 14, 2022)

Today I ate something that I eat very rarely, and I need to fix it  I made steamed broccoli and mushrooms. I also made very tasty chicken cutlets with cheese and green onions in the oven. The family asked for more


----------



## AliOop (Nov 14, 2022)

This weekend I also made something I rarely make: a lamb roast. Hubby found one on sale at Costco. It was still pricey but he splurged. 

I was torn between roasting and sous vide, and ended up roasting it. It was rubbed with a blend of onions, garlic, kosher salt, and fresh rosemary that was sautéed in EVOO. Sides were bacon wrapped asparagus and rice. 

Turned out amazing, and we have leftovers for days.


----------



## artemis (Nov 14, 2022)

On Mondays I don't really get to eat breakfast until around 11:30, which feels too close to lunch, so I often just have something in between and call it lunch.

Today was my version of spicy fried rice topped with hard-boiled egg slices with an egg roll on the side. It turned out to be just want I wanted.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 14, 2022)

Some friends gave us a big chunk of Maitake mushroom.  I pan fried a bit of it but it was a little gritty so I turned the rest into broth that I can strain through a coffee filter.  Soup’s up next.


----------

